# Help me decide on a bike stand please..



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Need a bike stand for storage purposes in my second room. It's mainly just to keep the bike standing up, no more, no less. The bikes that will be going on them are a Foes FXR and a Norco Women's Hardtail.

Looking mainly for stability, ease of use and ease of packing the stand away if needed.

Choices boil down to:

1. EZ Stand - EZ Bike Products Bicycle Stands

2. Feedback Sports Rakk Stand - RAKK - Bicycle Storage & Display Stand (Black)

3. Topeak Lineup Stand - Topeak® Cycling Accessories

If anyone has any of them or can compare any of them based on experience please chime in..

Thanks!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a couple of the Feedback sport racks, and 
have been very happy with them. Not one problem
so far.

Best, John


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like the Rakk is very good. It has a lot of 5 star reviews on Amazon and I read about 3 pages worth of reviews. I am interested thought in the Topeak Lineup because it seems like it's pretty much the same as the Rakk but I like how it's lighter and folds up nicely for storage. The light weight may compromise stability though but since I'm putting it on carpet it may not be much of an issue.

I am just a little concerned if it's as sturdy and stable as the Rakk after seeing this youtube video showing that it sways a little bit.

Topeak Lineup Stand - YouTube

If the Rakk is the same way, then I might as well just get the Topeak since I like how the legs fold in.


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

Sport racks is the best choice.EZ Connector is the best one if you have dirt or sport bike......


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

By EZ connector you meant this one? EZ Bike Products Bicycle Stands

I think the Topeak is very similar to Sport Rakk in terms of mechanism, although I don't know about feel and stability. I got the Topeak because I wanted the folding arms mainly and it's nice that it's pretty light. Only downside to the light weight is that you have to step on the stand while putting your bike on so that it doesn't move..8 out 10 times. With a 34lb full suspension bike with 2.35 knobby tires, sometimes you pull the stand with you when dismounting your bike if you don't step on it. Minor hassle but I'm still sticking with it because of the easy storage due to folding legs and light weight. I don't think the Sport Rakk is that heavy, I think it's 6lbs..so about 2x the weight of the Topeak. So if you don't care about folding legs and want more stability, I'd say go for the Sport Rakk.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh I see what you meant by EZ Connector. It's just the connection bar that connects two EZ stands together. The stand itself is the EZ stand. I have two cats and one is about 15lbs and when I used to put my bike by the window where he likes to lounge, he sometimes knocks my bike down when he jumps on it. So the Topeak wasn't at all stable for that occurrence. I've remedied that by moving my bike away from the window. However, the EZ stand with the EZ connector might have been the most stable option if you have two bikes. I have two bikes (one is my gf's) so in retrospect, this might have been a better choice if stability was my #1 concern. But only if you have two bikes.


----------



## longbeachmd (Jan 7, 2012)

is ebay any good for puchasing?


----------

